# Goofy shit that you do specifically to entertain yourself.



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 10, 2018)

So we all have things we do where we're the only one who find it funny.

One of the things I really like to do is go to the bank, get as many $2 bills as I possibly can, and then use them to pay for shit.

Most people, especially the younger register-jockeys, have never even seen one in the wild before, and sometimes the reactions I get from people are hilarious.  Just for a moment (or sometimes longer) I can see the glimmer of confusion on their face while they try to process what it is that I just handed them.  Then they'll usually look at the $2 bill, look back at me with that cocked to the side puppy head, then back to the bill, and stare for a moment.

I know it's dumb, but I really get a kick out of it.

What about the rest of you?


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 10, 2018)

Browsing Kiwi Farms


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 10, 2018)

Do the noises from Ed edd n eddy.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 10, 2018)

Talk to myself, sometimes I pace or walk in circles. Idk.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 10, 2018)

Spoiler: Miner autism



thinking about crack ships from multiple different franchises


----------



## OhGoy (Aug 10, 2018)

i like to close my eyes and pretend that i've done something worthwhile with my existence


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 10, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Spoiler: Miner autism
> 
> 
> 
> thinking about crack ships from multiple different franchises


At least it's not trains with faces.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 10, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> At least it's not trains with faces.


But it is mostly anime so...


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Aug 10, 2018)

Depends on my mood and what i'm doing.

Sometimes I just think about junk or the recent media or game I played and how I would have done it diffrently

Or I just sorta debate with myself mentally about subjects.

I almost always keep it to myself.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Aug 10, 2018)

I put my fingers on the side of my skull where the eyes are and spin my fingers and the skin around.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Aug 10, 2018)

advanced penis shadow puppetry


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 11, 2018)

I used to talk in a British accent in public. This one time I talked in Miss Cleo's voice saying "Miss Cleo knows when you're going to die" until some random guy in his house yelled at me to shut up.


----------



## Desire Lines (Aug 11, 2018)

I crack my fingers like every hour or two. I don't think that's healthy


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 11, 2018)

I like to yawn around other people to try and make them yawn.


----------



## eldri (Aug 11, 2018)

I say my dog's name in ways that surpass the human comprehension of R'lyehian and see if she responds.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 11, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> I used to talk in a British accent in public. This one time I talked in Miss Cleo's voice saying "Miss Cleo knows when you're going to die" until some random guy in his house yelled at me to shut up.


Shit, I've done this too.  Even to customers I knew when I worked in retail just to see if they'd say anything.  I just really love to fuck with people.


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 11, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Shit, I've done this too.  Even to customers I knew when I worked in retail just to see if they'd say anything.  I just really love to fuck with people.



I used to do this until it became annoying.  Once you get known as the "voices guy" you'll constantly have people pestering you to do it.  In high school it was really bad because everyone constantly wanted me to do funny prank phone calls.  My favorite was always the Russian accent though, usually done as a sort of Tevye like character.  Most everyone else liked the Irish and Scottish accents, especially when I would do them back and forth and have the two accents arguing with each other.  The "southern judge" accent/character was also pretty fun to play with.

Oh shi- and the Eliza Doolittle accent/character!  I completely forgot about that one.  Cockney British accents are the best!


----------



## Basketball Jones (Aug 11, 2018)

I make up voices and personalities for my pets.


----------



## Calooby (Aug 11, 2018)

I think it's obvious with me, make and play Terrywads lol


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 11, 2018)

I masturbate.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Aug 11, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> I masturbate.


Damn, ninja'd.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 11, 2018)

Play video games


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 11, 2018)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Damn, ninja'd.


"Ninja'd" by like an hour and 17 minutes... That's gotta be a persona best.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 11, 2018)

I make finger guns at my dog and call him champ.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 11, 2018)

More seriously, I sometimes go down to the beach and make ugly utilitarian sandcastles that reflect the outcome of a communist society


----------



## Dick Dastardly Richard (Aug 11, 2018)

Do a really shitty 2011 pewdiepie impression. If you saw me do it, you'd think I was having a manic episode.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 11, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> I make finger guns at my dog and call him champ.


Ha, sometimes I like to unnecessarily raise the volume of my voice when talking to my dog. He's so used to me it doesn't phase him anymore.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 11, 2018)

Tell outrageous lies about Matt LeBlanc. It all started when a friend of mine said he was looking old, so I said “How _you_ doin’?” in the voice of an elderly cockney and it sort of went from there, with me building up this whole backstory where Matt LeBlanc was this Edwardian music hall star in East London who moved to Hollywood in the 1930s. He always refers to Jennifer Aniston as “that Greek bint.”


----------



## Smith Banquod (Aug 11, 2018)

Daydreaming about random stories made up on the spot, and normally; It just comes flowing in randomly and could be about the most random stuff which has been picked up by da brain from somewhere.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Aug 11, 2018)

Whenever I'm in town about to use the crosswalk or whatever I'll do the Scott Hall surf entrance.


----------



## Shokew (Aug 11, 2018)

Write crappy media reviews/action cartoons/fictions in my head and keep them to myself - they're too autistic to release elsewhere and always need refining daily.

You will never see them. Ever - simply because I can't draw that great and I'm very confident the best I can write is crappy fan-fiction, anyway (something I hate 98% of, too.).


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Aug 11, 2018)

Put a birdscarer with bang and smoke in field behind the house just to scare the shit out of dogwalkers. And yes I do look creepy staring out of the window for an hour.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 11, 2018)

Wannock said:


> Daydreaming about random stories made up on the spot, and normally; It just comes flowing in randomly and could be about the most random stuff which has been picked up by da brain from somewhere.


That's both me and my wife full stop.

I also like to improvise little songs by tapping my fingers on the first surface I find.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Aug 11, 2018)

scream inside a locked, parked car


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 11, 2018)

There was a time when a friend and I both had boring jobs that we hated, so we had this challenge where we’d have to work a particular word or phrase into conversation at work. The rules were:

- It had to be a phrase we obviously wouldn’t normally use. “Chocotastic” was one example.

- It had to be used in a naturalistic fashion in an ordinary conversation. “That’s a chocotastic piece of work,” would be acceptable. “My friend challenged me to say ‘chocotastic,’” would not be.

The most difficult one was “Looking flyyyyy, nigga!”


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 11, 2018)

Being excessively,  enthusiastically friendly to cats just to piss them off.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 11, 2018)

Vandalize Wikipedia.


----------



## Count groudon (Aug 12, 2018)

Once while my friends were trying to have a seance I used my skills of ventriloquism and impersonation to make it seem like we were trapped in a building with a cockhungry gay demon. In hindsight this was pretty fucked up, but seeing the absolute terror in their faces was pretty funny at the time.


----------



## vertexwindi (Aug 12, 2018)

I like to make up stupid bullshit stories. One of my favourite jokes to pull is when I'm talking with someone and someone else walks in, I immediately say something outrageous like "and that's why I got banned from the grocery store" or "well, that baby had it coming anyway". Sometimes others join in, which is great, and sometimes I tell people stupid bullshit that _actually did happen_ and they don't know if I'm joking or not.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 12, 2018)

vertexwindi said:


> I like to make up stupid bullshit stories. One of my favourite jokes to pull is when I'm talking with someone and someone else walks in, I immediately say something outrageous like "and that's why I got banned from the grocery store" or "well, that baby had it coming anyway". Sometimes others join in, which is great, and sometimes I tell people stupid bullshit that _actually did happen_ and they don't know if I'm joking or not.


Me and my brother used to intentionally say fake words when our kid sister would walk into the room and pretend like it was a big swear, and beg her not to tell our mom that she heard us say it, knowing that she eventually would.

Sometimes this would be drawn out for hours, before our sister (who was a total pain in the ass), would finally run and tell our mom that we said whatever.  Kind of a long con, but my mom's lackluster reaction to whatever fake word we came up with was well worth it.  Especially for the look on our sister's face when she realized that we tricked her again.


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 12, 2018)

Walk around aimlessly when I'm alone. Make up stories about fictional characters.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Aug 17, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> Walk around aimlessly when I'm alone. Make up stories about fictional characters.



as the above post. Either that or doing chores around the house or yard to keep myself busy if I don't want to just mess around on the internet


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Aug 18, 2018)

I make up songs for my cat


----------



## Lunete (Aug 18, 2018)

Explore random towns on Google maps.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 18, 2018)

Sometimes when I'm alone, I like to randomly sing various songs in a way that I can't really describe... but similar to the style of Eddie Vedder from Pearl Jam or the guy from Stone Temple pilots. 


Spoiler: Examples















I didn't even realize this was a thing until I heard some random black comedian (whose name unfortunately escapes me) talk about this as "something white people do."


----------



## ASU (Aug 18, 2018)

This is going to sound dubious af but in Buddhism there's this concept that the only way to pass along some types of teachings is through talking and listening. Deaf people can't participate in these teachings for obvious reasons. Anyway, so I figured out that by using recordings of certain teachers some people could achieve the same results as listening to them live, which is currently widely considered impossible. Then I figured out that if I memorized the recordings, I could repeat them out loud to myself and, because it was being spoken and I was hearing it, that was enough to achieve results.

So when I'm bored (where I live all anyone does is drink and go to the beach, and you can only do that so many months in a row before it gets old) I smoke a bowl and explain out loud everything I've learned from the recordings and spontaneously, as I'm talking, clearer ways of explaining things emerge. It's similar to therapy: the patient talks out their problems until they accidentally say something that helps them fix their problem. Well, I figured out you can do that with Buddhism. I don't know anyone else who practices like this. I've talked to some priests and monks about it, and learned why it works, but they told me that while it's fine that I figured this stuff out, it only works under rare circumstances.

I also figured out how to induce near-death experiences because it's tremendously helpful in reaching certain states of consciousness without years of meditation. Of course, you risk death by attempting it, so I've been almost dying a lot over the past year.

I have a very unusual life these days.


----------



## vertexwindi (Aug 18, 2018)

ASU said:


> I also figured out how to induce near-death experiences because it's tremendously helpful in reaching certain states of consciousness without years of meditation.


Wait, what?

I've been in a few situations in which I thought I was gonna die for real and that feeling of acceptance yet mild disappointment... that's not a feeling I wish to willingly invoke.


----------



## Commander Keen (Aug 19, 2018)

I hate you, OP. I hate you so bad. When I was a bartender in undergrad, we had a few faggots like you who liked to fuck with us and pay with two dollar bills or tip with two dollar bills. We had everything priced exactly, everything ended in .00 .25 .50 .75 to make things easier on employees and our raging alcoholic regulars and so we only had to keep quarters and our cash was strictly regimented since we were a bar and that's what you do.

Then cunts like you showed up and got their rocks off making us spend the extra time to piss about with your shitty two dollar bills since we had no place to put them in our strictly regimented system. Everyone hated you because the bank always had to stop and check to see if they were authentic when we deposited our cash tips. Management hated you because it threw off the counts. The banks hated you because you're a pain in the taint who thinks he's funny.

Those retail slaves aren't confused and bewildered. They're trying really hard not to drag you out into the middle of the parking lot to beat you senseless so their face gets screwed up because they'll get in trouble in they look at you with an expression of frustration. So they settle on perplexment.

Anyway, I like to have pretend speeches in the shower. Like I'm accepting an academy award and I'll talk about how much the Jews have helped me overcome getting buttfucked by my priest as a child by buttfucking me as a teen and adult to groom me into the actor I am today, or just other off the wall stuff. Depends on what awards are being handed out at the time. Oscars, ESPYs, Heisman Trophy, whichever. It'll just get progressively stranger as I shower.

Edit: @Nacho Man Randy Salsa I do that also, except I do it with sliding automatic doors and elevator doors. No one has called me out on it after all these years.


----------



## Slamerella (Aug 19, 2018)

Sometimes even in voice chats I'll occasionally grunt like Solid Snake and speak like him, trying to connect something unrelated to Metal Gear to it. For example, if I say an actor's name, I'll usually think of other movies they were in until I get to someone who's worked on Metal Gear or someone who's name is vaguely involved in the franchise like Richard Gere (self explanatory) or one of my newest favorites was when someone mentioned Rob Zombie, and I got to his Halloween remake, then H2O, and said that H2O is water, which is a Liquid.

That or just the grunts he makes.


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Aug 19, 2018)

ASU said:


> I also figured out how to induce near-death experiences because it's tremendously helpful in reaching certain states of consciousness without years of meditation. Of course, you risk death by attempting it, so I've been almost dying a lot over the past year.



Not a phrase you hear very often. Have you considered taking DMT?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 19, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> I hate you, OP. I hate you so bad. When I was a bartender in undergrad, we had a few faggots like you who liked to fuck with us and pay with two dollar bills or tip with two dollar bills. We had everything priced exactly, everything ended in .00 .25 .50 .75 to make things easier on employees and our raging alcoholic regulars and so we only had to keep quarters and our cash was strictly regimented since we were a bar and that's what you do.
> 
> Then cunts like you showed up and got their rocks off making us spend the extra time to piss about with your shitty two dollar bills since we had no place to put them in our strictly regimented system. Everyone hated you because the bank always had to stop and check to see if they were authentic when we deposited our cash tips. Management hated you because it threw off the counts. The banks hated you because you're a pain in the taint who thinks he's funny.
> 
> Those retail slaves aren't confused and bewildered. They're trying really hard not to drag you out into the middle of the parking lot to beat you senseless so their face gets screwed up because they'll get in trouble in they look at you with an expression of frustration. So they settle on perplexment.



People like you are exactly why I do it.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Aug 19, 2018)

Getting stoned and playing spergy PlayStation JRPGs.


----------



## cornucopia (Aug 19, 2018)

i have a 10 gallon tank with a betta on the other side of my room , right across from my bed, and i just sit there and watch that little blue boi swim back and forth


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Aug 21, 2018)

I enjoy the shit out of the occasional 4am game of Which Three Things (objective: purchase 3 items chosen to elicit a visible reaction out of the cashier &/or other patrons who happen to notice.) And yes, I'm typically inspired to play this when the need arises for a feminine or family planning product.

Past examples:

Turkey Cooking Bags, Toy Shovel, Pregnancy Test
Shop Vac Filters, Wire Coat Hangers, Rolled Gauze
Tarp, Wasp Spray, Morning After Pill
Hammer, Tampons, Box Cutter Blades
Vitamin E Oil, Condoms, Box of Crayons
Whether or not it works, I laugh my stupid balls off for the next 3 hours or so. :autism:


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 21, 2018)

Hacksaw, Duct Tape, Heavy Duty Contractor Garbage Bags.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Aug 21, 2018)

Using the Force to open an automatic sliding door.

Reimagining the song "Stuck in the Middle With You" as a Macho Man Randy Savage promo. It works somehow.


----------



## Very Clever Nickname (Aug 21, 2018)

Making up ghost stories to entertain myself on particularly boring retail shifts. Coming up with a list of 1000 presents I want for Christmas, but then making up rules like no asking for animals, or the same type of thing twice in a row.


----------



## tumblrkek (Aug 21, 2018)

Slide on the floor with my socks
Walk around making Jojo-esque poses


----------



## Swedish Fish (Aug 21, 2018)

Since I was a child, I've loved to sit upside down on couches or recliners, and pretend to ride an invisible bicycle, or walk across the ceiling.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 21, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> Walk around aimlessly when I'm alone. Make up stories about fictional characters.



This.

I make sounds under my breath almost like a stress sigh, but by using verbal tics from anime. Considering as a kid I'd imitate Pokémon cries like a fucking autist, it's probably just a really bad habit I had to downgrade into something quieter and simpler. I also make meowing noises, too (key is the back of the throat), though my cats don't react to it, so I dunno how good I am at it 'specially since I'll just randomly meow made-up songs.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 21, 2018)

After reading this thread, I realized I am pretty boring...


----------



## LN 910 (Aug 21, 2018)

Pretend to have autism.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 22, 2018)

I used to go looking for Scientology plants in YouTube comments sections and just fuck with them. They were great, because they had no sense of humour, they had to have the last word and they couldn’t tell the difference between a serious opponent and someone just fucking with them. 

Initially I tried serious debate, but then I just came up with the most puerile, scatological jokes I could think of. They weren’t even that funny, it was just hilarious reading their earnest attempts to respond to questions like, “Is it true that L. Ron Hubbard did so many drugs that when he died, thick black smoke poured from his anus?”

Like, I think they honestly believed they were helping the planet by denying that Tom Cruise occasionally goes on an uncontrollable mansex rampage or whatever.


----------



## Changeofheart (Aug 22, 2018)

I make shitty bait threads on 4chan, especially /v/ where I come up with some credible but extremely contrarian criticism for the current most popular games only to enjoy the shit flinging.


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 22, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> I crack my fingers like every hour or two. I don't think that's healthy



Its fine. Ive done that since I was a kid and now I'm over 40 without any arthritic issues.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 22, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> Tom Cruise occasionally goes on an uncontrollable mansex rampage or whatever.



 "MANSEX RAMPAGE" would be one hell of a band name.


----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Aug 22, 2018)

I look up random Chinese characters that nobody ever used in writing and only exist on the corner of some 42000-character dictionary as an obscure variant


----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Aug 22, 2018)

think about the same 3 anime characters because im a depressed autist who dislikes social interaction


----------



## SadClownMan (Aug 22, 2018)

I dunno, spin around in my officer chair if I'm really bored at home.  Play finger football with my co-workers when we fill out boring paperwork. When we are on a construction job and if the foreman ain't nowhere to be see or any of his suckups  I'll get in the bucket of the excavator and my buddy will swing me around in it.


----------



## jebsurge (Aug 23, 2018)

Sometimes I start thinking about virgin vs chad memes and start laughing.


----------



## Count groudon (Aug 23, 2018)

I make deranged faces at my friends and family while they aren't paying attention and see how long it takes them to notice.


----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 23, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> Walk around aimlessly when I'm alone. Make up stories about fictional characters.





Ron /pol/ said:


> Talk to myself, sometimes I pace or walk in circles. Idk.



It's nice to know other people do this and I'm not insane.

I also like to write charcters and plotlines in my mind and voice-act the dialogue outloud when nobodies around.

I also feel the urge to pace around and think for a bit after I watch or read something particularly interesting.


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 23, 2018)

Being autistic.


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 23, 2018)

jebsurge said:


> Sometimes I start thinking about virgin vs chad memes and start laughing.


I miss Virgin vs Chad Memes so fucking much.


----------



## Bread Fetishist (Aug 23, 2018)

When I was little, I used to jump around a lot with whatever object I could get my hands on, be it a lightsaber, a recorder etc.


----------



## SweetDee (Aug 23, 2018)

I like to make-believe that I'm a really nice person on the internet.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 23, 2018)

Simulate dinosaur-like noises and roars under my breath--sometimes with my mouth closed. It probably sounds about as autistic as it is if anyone was watching, but since my mouth is so close to my ears, they sound pretty legit to me. I've never done this with a recording device so I have no idea what it actually sounds like.


----------



## jebsurge (Aug 23, 2018)

Vilnus Asuncion said:


> I miss Virgin vs Chad Memes so fucking much.


They never went away.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 24, 2018)

I have downloaded an absurd amount of absolute garbage for Garry's Mod. Breaking my own game is fun- an Mmm Whatcha' Say gun now makes an ear-raping bell chime noise that goes on for 7 seconds now for some fucking reason.


----------



## Count groudon (Aug 24, 2018)

Back when Saints Row 2 still had online coop I used to turn on the low gravity cheat and use to pimp hand to send the other player flying across the town. Id chase them around relentlessly until they'd ragequit the session. 

I like to think that I turned the game into the ultimate survival horror experience.


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 24, 2018)

I load up ARMA 3 co-op and get in a chopper then when people ask for a pick up I land near them, and just as they get close I take off and then land and say sorry, then do it again. My record is 6 times to the same guy. 

When they walk away in disgust, I land the chopper directly on them and kill them


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 25, 2018)

Sometimes, when I’m bored, I’ll get on a train and get off at a random station and wander around until I find something interesting.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 29, 2018)

I think of an actor/actress/director, then I think of another actor/actress/director, then I find the connection in my head.

Example: From Sergio Leone to Jerry Seinfeld
Sergio Leone - Charles Bronson(Once upon a time in the west) - Jan-Michael Vincent(The Mechanic) - Ernest Borgnine(Airwolf) - Jeff Garlin(Strange Wilderness) - Larry David(Curb Your Enthusiasm) - Jerry Seinfeld
Seinfeld to Mel Gibson:
Wayne Knight(Seinfeld) - Samuel L. Jackson(Jurassic Park) - Quentin Tarantino(Pulp Fiction) - Robert De Niro(Jackie Brown) - Martin Scorsese(Cape Fear) - Joe Pesci(Goodfellas) - Mel Gibson(Lethal Weapon)

The chains aren't the shortest or most effective ones(Martin Scorsese is redundant in the one above) but it's not about that, it's about un-focusing and waiting for things to fall into place. It's very relaxing.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Aug 29, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> Sometimes, when I’m bored, I’ll get on a train and get off at a random station and wander around until I find something interesting.


You can't do that in the UK unless you're very rich and have no pressing need to be anywhere specific within the next two days.

I occasionally slip into a weird boredom which can only be broken by total sensory overload. I'll put on a film, play a video game and just start texting everybody I know. I'll do this for like 15 minutes then be fine.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 29, 2018)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> The chains aren't the shortest or most effective ones(Martin Scorsese is redundant in the one above) but it's not about that, it's about un-focusing and waiting for things to fall into place. It's very relaxing.



There's a 4chan variant where you start with a random Wikipedia article and try to get to Hitler.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Aug 29, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> There's a 4chan variant where you start with a random Wikipedia article and try to get to Hitler.


If you can't do it in 5 or under you're basically non functional as a human being.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 29, 2018)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> If you can't do it in 5 or under you're basically non functional as a human being.



People have also cheated by editing articles to make the path to Hitler shorter.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 29, 2018)

Acting like a schizophrenic on discord


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Aug 29, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> People have also cheated by editing articles to make the path to Hitler shorter.


Can you imagine the kind of tiny petty mind that a person has to have in order to edit Wikipedia to cheat on 5 steps to fucking Hitler?


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 29, 2018)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Can you imagine the kind of tiny petty mind that a person has to have in order to edit Wikipedia to cheat on 5 steps to fucking Hitler?




So far it hasn't taken me more than three. There's always something pointing toward the UK, US, Russia or Antiquity artciles, and its always one click from that


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Aug 29, 2018)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> I think of an actor/actress/director, then I think of another actor/actress/director, then I find the connection in my head.
> 
> Example: From Sergio Leone to Jerry Seinfeld
> Sergio Leone - Charles Bronson(Once upon a time in the west) - Jan-Michael Vincent(The Mechanic) - Ernest Borgnine(Airwolf) - Jeff Garlin(Strange Wilderness) - Larry David(Curb Your Enthusiasm) - Jerry Seinfeld
> ...



As a modest cinephile myself, I too find myself doing this on occasion.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 30, 2018)

Lunete said:


> Explore random towns on Google maps.



That can be pretty fun. I use maps/google earth to cruise around and look at regions I don't know much about and sometimes I find something interesting. Check out Nahwa/Madha in map view(not satellite) someday.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Aug 31, 2018)

Dance around really energetically with my dog until she realizes she can't actually dance, starts spazzing out, and starts running around the house.


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 1, 2018)

Look up products I'll never buy and imagine the sort of people that'd actually buy them. My favorite is atrociously gaudy Gucci clothes.


----------



## Powerdrilldo (Sep 21, 2018)

I meow at my cats and gauge their reaction to see if I may have said something horrible in their language or I will straight up aggressively meow at them to get them to stop clawing at stuff like the fuzzy assholes they are.


----------



## Casshern (Sep 22, 2018)

Write up and brainstorm some fairly B-list stories, some are fan fiction some are just normal fiction, but it’s a nice way to pass the time.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 23, 2018)

I pretend that I can't speak English.


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Sep 23, 2018)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> You can't do that in the UK unless you're very rich and have no pressing need to be anywhere specific within the next two days.
> 
> I occasionally slip into a weird boredom which can only be broken by total sensory overload. I'll put on a film, play a video game and just start texting everybody I know. I'll do this for like 15 minutes then be fine.



Bus wanker. Trains are not for the plebs and riff raff.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 23, 2018)

I do cocaine and stand naked on the train tracks, playing chicken with the next conductor filled with tourists ready to do their tour.

Seems I never win.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 23, 2018)

Douglas Reynholm said:


> Bus wanker. Trains are not for the plebs and riff raff.


I only ever travel by train if I have a need to be in central London and when I do I got first class. It's always worth it for the inevitable be-suited 50 something ranting about immigrants or the poor.


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Sep 23, 2018)

First class wanker. Yeah I wouldn't head into London any other way. Less crackheads on the train too.


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 23, 2018)

After watching a certain shitty cringe video, I started following my friends around and doing absolutely atrocious dubstep beatboxing until they tell me to fuck off.


----------



## sperginity (Sep 23, 2018)

Drugs


----------

